# The awakening...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been slapped around long enough. The latest hit on me by Tony has awakened the monster within. Six have been chosen randomly.

Let the destruction begin...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

YIKES, ive heard about what this man/monster is capable of...phear it brothers and sisters!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

WTH, stop it your mean mean i tell you, someones getting hurt. Sheesh.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Way frig'n cool link Mike....thats what I'm talking about!!! Ass kicking w/music and pix!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome DOZER. Kick some a$$!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Heck yea Awesome!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'd hate to be the name on one of them there boxes--get er dun Dozier!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I would hate to see Dozer actually pissed.. haha

Take it to 'em


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Whoa. Theres gonna be a lot of yard debris cleaning in somebodys future.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Puffer said:


> I would hate to see Dozer actually pissed.. haha
> 
> Take it to 'em


Yes, you would... :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

OH NO I think the sleeping giant has been awaken!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Dude....he's not kidding... Holy $h1t!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

GO YOU SEXY BEAST! I mean...go get 'em baby


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be in my storm shelter,somebody please call me when the smoke clears & you can see the sun again!Somebody is gonna get HURT!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

I know who the victims, er, lucky folks are....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

All I have to say *is RUN and RUN fast*


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is awesome Dozer... you are a stud. Someone is truly *&^%ed... top notch stuff right there


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

i hear you talkin


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Please, can somebody put the Beast back in his cage!! :roflmao:

Go Dozer go!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Look out people, Dozer is about to wreck some $hit!:arghhhh:*


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> *Look out people, Dozer is about to wreck some $hit!:arghhhh:*


i believe this man knows what hes talking about....BETTER [email protected]!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh_oh: the mean green keyboard man is at it again!

Better Duck and Cover!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats what happens when you sit around and poke the bear for too long
(of course i am as guilty as some other :sweat
well happy hunting anywayz!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Not the guy that we should have woken up... crap.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hes going to do some damage


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

OH UH -He is UNDOZED

Trouble


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i cant wait to see dozers destruction


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Im going to remove my address from my profile :imconfused:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

hope none are going to florida, fay left a big enough mess!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mass destruction right there - someone send this man back to bed!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't worry...if it's TRULY random, the odds are in our favor. It's a big world and a big sky. I'm stayin' outdoors!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookout here comes some destruction


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Guess I won't drive the convertible..


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Warn the postal service. They say they deliver in rain, sleet, snow, AND BOMBS????????! Run Forrest Run.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ahhh, man.... I didn't even get my turn with the stick yet... :eeek:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

oh crap...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

We knew it was just a matter of time - YIKES!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

don't make Dozer mad


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

if half the member dissapear by monday, well...we know why


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone should be sacred


----------

